
Open-Source GPU Architecture from the University of Wisconsin-Madison - gohansan
https://github.com/VerticalResearchGroup/miaow/wiki
======
JSadowski
UWM = University of Wisconsin Milwaukee.

The University of Wisconsin Madison is referred to as UW, "Wisconsin", or The
University of Wisconsin -- but not UWM.

~~~
protomyth
Isn't University of Wisconsin Milwaukee the folks that have the really good
cryptography courses?

------
ris
It should be noted that this is the design for a single "Compute Unit" of a
GPU, not an entire GPU. A GPU consists of an array of many of these connected
up in a complex fabric, along with a lot of other components. The linked
design includes none of these.

------
Narishma
Since this is based on AMD's GCN architecture, aren't there any patent issues?

~~~
compactmani
the ISA isn't open?

~~~
Narishma
What do you mean by open and what does that have to do with patents?

------
sklogic
Now, if you add a realistic memory hierarchy model, it can be used for a far
deeper performance analysis than the official OpenCL tools are providing.

------
farresito
I've been wanting to learn the internal architecture of GPUs for a long time,
so this will certainly be very useful. Thank you.

~~~
nickpsecurity
One set you might find interesting, with likely expired patents, are the once-
revolutionary SGI systems. Their O2 workstations and InfiniteReality systems
specifically. Systems like O2 and Octane were used for movies such as Fight
Club plus visualization applications (and Quake). The InfiniteReality
technology was used in the Final Fantasy movie albeit with a lot of it. These
might be copied in an open effort.

Note: To be clear, these aren't GPGPU systems but straight GPU's. I think MIMD
architectures for general-purpose have proven better than GPU's. Just less
investment and good one's mostly get acquired. FPGA's can be better, too, with
good HLS tools and S-ASIC/ASIC conversion for better performance later.

[http://webstaff.itn.liu.se/~matco/TNM053/Papers/p45-kilgard....](http://webstaff.itn.liu.se/~matco/TNM053/Papers/p45-kilgard.pdf)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/InfiniteReality](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/InfiniteReality)

Far as internal architecture of regular GPU's, just search for it in Google
with terms like that to find it. There should be descriptions of their
architectures and plenty that came before them.

------
gtani
related: AMD published source code of HSA Runtime library

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8605764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8605764)

________________________________

and yes, it's Univ Wisconsin-Milwaukee, where i used to ride my bike to take
my first programming classes.

